# Final Cover Arts (Up until October 2012)



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-legend-of-sigmar.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-great-betrayal.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/malediction.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/path-of-the-outcast.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/treacheries-of-the-space-marines.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/shadows-of-treachery.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/sundering-the.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/swords-of-the-emperor.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/perfection.html










http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/chosen-of-khorne.html


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

So much want, so few funds. 
Must have list: 
Shadows of Treachery 
Treacheries of the Space Marines. 
Path of the Outcast 
The Great Betrayal


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Most of these are technically superb, save Perfection. A little too Two-Face? It reminds me of those glittery masks on sticks the people use at hoity-toity costume balls.
My opinion:
Sigmar looks more like I imagined Druss the Legend to look
The Sundering omnibus cover is nowhere near as epic as any individual cover in the series.
I am tempted to say the same of the Swords of the Emperor cover. The original Sword of Justice cover composition had the feel of an artistic playing card.
On the Path of the Outcast cover, it seems the Eldar's left eye (our right) slants up at a higher degree than the other.
Treacheries of the Space Marines just works for me. Big time.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chosen of Khorne WILL BE MINE!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

_Perfection_ I'm quite curious how it will turn out.  And the one about Kharn.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

In order of anticipation, from first to last, would be:

1 - _Shadows of Treachery_ by Various Authors
2 - _Treacheries of the Space Marines_ by Various Authors
3 - _Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds
4 - _Perfection_ by Nick Kyme
5 - _Swords of the Emperor_ by Chris Wraight
6 - _Path of the Outcast_ by Gav Thorpe
7 - _Malediction_ by CZ Dunn
8 - _The Great Betrayal_ by Nick Kyme 
9 - _Legend of Sigmar_ by Graham McNeill
10 - _The Sundering_ by Gav Thorpe


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Of that list, the only ones I'm interested in are:
-Chosen of Khorne
-Perfection
-Shadows of Treachery
-Treacheries of the Space Marines
-Path of the Outcast

And thats it really since I don't care to get my hands on any audio dramas, and have no interest in any time of legends books at this time, and I already possess both Sword of Justice and Sword of Vengeance.

As for the books in my little list, Shadows of Treachery and Path of the Outcast are up their so I can further/complete their respective series. Meaning my biggest interests lie in Chosen of Khorne, Perfection, and Treacheries of the Space Marines (and we better be seeing another story of Gessart and his renegade Avenging Sons. To witness the turning of those once loyal and the decisions they now make: glorious.)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Perfection looks so fricken awesome! Great cover art!


----------

